# Can I tow my touareg behind a u-haul?



## I fly GLI (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm going to be moving soon and am looking into how to get all my stuff and my vehicle where it needs to go. I looked at U-haul and it seems like a car dolly and a car hauler won't support the weight. Is it possible to just tow the Touareg behind the U-haul truck with all four wheels on the ground? If so, what 4-wheel drive mode do I need to be in? 
Thanks


----------



## miraclewhips (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: Can I tow my touareg behind a u-haul? (I fly GLI)*

Honestly sounds like a real bad idea. Besides the AWD dilema, the Touareg is heavy as %&*%, so you will probably need to spend extra money and gas for a larger UHaul to pull the weight. 
Had a similar dilema a few years ago bringing the R32 over from the East Coast. No Uhaul trailer would work without risking damage to the car. Decided the safest and most cost effective option was to drive her myself across the country. (Which took only three days!)


----------



## raleys1 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Can I tow my touareg behind a u-haul? (I fly GLI)*

I just had to tow my treg and the only way you can rent a trailer that will hold the weight is with an industrial trailer for like tractors and such, the uhaul trailers will not work weight wise and I would never "tow" my treg behind anything, bad idea.
Linder


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: Can I tow my touareg behind a u-haul? (raleys1)*

I bet the UHAUL guys won't tell him that


----------



## DicknNancy (Nov 6, 2004)

You cannot flat tow the touareg because of the AWD. 
Bad things will happen if you try...











_Modified by DicknNancy at 5:09 PM 11-21-2008_


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (DicknNancy)*

Funny story about this actually. My friend in college had a nice AWD volvo sports car. He parked in a tow away area where they were cutting trees for a week. 
The tow truck guy towed his car on two wheels despite the AWD and tore up the transmission. It was in the shop for 2 weeks getting fixed at the Tow trucks expense and they waved the towing fee.


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Can I tow my touareg behind a u-haul? (I fly GLI)*

While contemplating a move last year, I checked with Penske, Budget, and U-Haul. None of them had a trailer that was rated to handle the Touareg's not insubstantial weight, and you are nor permitted to tow anything behind one of their trucks unless it's one of their own trailers. this meant no industrial trailer could be used with their truck. So, moving with a Touareg basically means shipping it or driving it.
Matt


----------



## I fly GLI (Mar 19, 2006)

yeah, that is what I was afraid of. I dont have that much stuff, so I'm going to try and squeeze everything in a cargo trailer. Anybody know of a good rental place that I can rent a double axle trailer other than u-haul to go one way? ha..... U-hauls largest is a 6x12 and it would be verrrrry tight if I used that.
Also, anybody have experience with PODs or any of the other brands? PODs doesnt deliver to Charlotte, NC so I'd have to use another brand.
...I knew I should have kept my GLI for a couple more months...


----------



## americanu67 (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: Can I tow my touareg behind a u-haul? (Tahoe12)*

Dude, bad news in regards to your comment....first I do work for U-Haul, second we do have a program that checks if your towing is doable or not(liability)...third I do own a 08 T-reg V8(U-Haul hitch and wiring) and I'm telling everybody that the T-reg cannot be towed on a tow-dolly or auto-transport due to weight restrictions.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (I fly GLI)*

You could almost flat tow a 10' U-Haul box truck behind your Touareg.








How about these guys: http://www.upack.com/ You didn't say where you were moving to but if it is to CA for example, these guys would charge under $2k for 2 bedrooms worth of containers. 
Otherwise, look around your area and find someone selling a used trailer. Buy it, use it, resell it when you are done with it. This will probably be your least expensive option but there is some up-front cost.


----------



## I fly GLI (Mar 19, 2006)

Spockcat, I did look into upack and pods and they do want 2k like you mentioned.
U-haul's 6x12 cargo trailer would be 250 for me to take it to Florida (where I'm moving back to). I need to sell a few things for that to work though, which may be doable with a little help from craigslist. Otherwise i'll fly a friend up to drive the T-reg or U-haul back down.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: (I fly GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I fly GLI* »_...Otherwise i'll fly a friend up to drive the T-reg or U-haul back down...

Your friend would probably prefer to drive the T-reg rather than the U-haul...but that's just a guess.
I have a brother living in Charlotte. I was there last year for the Avon Breast Cancer walk. The weather was picture perfect...the walk happened just after a bunch of rain that broke a dry-spell, so everything was green and clean. It's a beautiful city.
Where in Florida are you headed?


----------



## MinerSK (May 19, 2006)

*Re: (I fly GLI)*

The manual says to not tow your Touareg for more than 30 miles, so better forget to tow it from NC to FL...


----------



## I fly GLI (Mar 19, 2006)

yeah, I'm going the cargo trailer route. It's the easiest especially with the small amount of things that I have, plus Craigslist is a wonderfull thing...
Leebo, Charlotte is not a bad city at all, and the weather is great, but my run ended with work so I'm moving back into my condo that wouldn't sell... Sarasota. 
Thanks


----------

